# Bipartite patella



## abbyfraise (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking for a code for bipartite patella excision.  When I run it through our 3M coder I get 27331 or 27350 which I don't really feel is appropriate.  the only thing I'm coming up with is the unlisted code.  which I REALLY don't want to do.

Any help is appreciated!!
Thanks


----------



## debwoods65 (Mar 15, 2013)

27350 patellectomy or hemipatellectomy would be correct.


----------

